# Sam Baere Grinder Info.



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I posted this thread in the game cooking section as well, but thought I would have better luck here.

Does anybody have any experience with a Sam Baere meat grinder? It's supposed to be "the hunter's grinder". It is UL listed, 1800watts, a circuit breaker with 3 plates and has a 1 year warranty. If anybody has one or knows somebody that has one, I'd really like to know if they like it and if it's worth a crap.

I have an opportunity to get a new one for $75 and don't want to spend the money if it's going to be a waste.

Thanks.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Anybody?*

ttt...btw it's an SB-300 model.


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*grinder*

they r great just dont try to put to much meat in them at 1 time be sure to oil the blades when u wash with cooking oil


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

The sb-300 is a 1200 watt. spend a little more and get the 1800 watt sb-500 it will grind chicken bones.


----------



## Asoard (Oct 5, 2020)

Gunner7800 said:


> I posted this thread in the game cooking section as well, but thought I would have better luck here.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with a Sam Baere meat grinder? It's supposed to be "the hunter's grinder". It is UL listed, 1800watts, a circuit breaker with 3 plates and has a 1 year warranty. If anybody has one or knows somebody that has one, I'd really like to know if they like it and if it's worth a crap.
> 
> ...


I have had a Sam Baere grinder for probably 15-16 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## Asoard (Oct 5, 2020)

robinhood38 said:


> *grinder*
> 
> they r great just dont try to put to much meat in them at 1 time be sure to oil the blades when u wash with cooking oil


Where can you find replacement blades?


----------

